

StumbleUpon Rolling Out New Version On Sept. 1 - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/stumbleupon-rolling-out-new-version-on-sept-1-2009-8

======
onreact-com
I wish they would fix the many issues they have now before adding even more
features.

The categorization system is still a nightmare and kills approx. 10 - 20%
submissions (because nobody likes politics on the Discovery channel) that end
up in the wrong shelf.

